# Tell me its not true: Presque Isle



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard PI blew open last week.... THe bay is pretty much all open water now.... Ice is probably off for the year?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, i heard the same thing yesterday. Misery bay and horseshoe pond are still holding good ice tho. Check out the fisherie site for up to date input.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

It is true and with the warmer weather i would not even try the bays this week. They will most likely be open too. Here's a link to the web cam at the Erie Yacht club http://webcam.erieyachtclub.org/view/index.shtml


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats a shame... Was planning on my 1st trip to PI in 2 weeks... Looks like i'll be calling to cancel now....


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out today just to look. I have had the flu and just getting over it. Misery bay had some people on it and Horseshoe had none. Here's a pic of both, This weeks weather will really screw things up but maybe we will have a good week after that and it will be good. Now that I am feeling better I will do some more checking for you and keep you updated.
Horseshoe








Misery Bay








There was a lot of open water, too much for me to even think about going out today. I'm not a die hard though


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me ask you this...

Where do people normally fish? I've seen people in the past talking about lot 1or lot 2.

I'm guessing thats in the main bay... By the looks of things there were ALOT of people out there today.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

those are some big az shanties in that first pic! nice! 

seriously what are those?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hardwater, those are houseboats at Horseshoe pond. I heard that there is a waiting list to be able to put one there.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool thanks.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

So how we lookin now?

Probably going to call off the trip and hope to get up there next year.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

So, if anyone could help out with how the bay is looking this weekend it would be helpful....

I still have the time off, and the hotel is still booked... Holding out... Hoping... Wishing...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I cancelled my reservations last night. Looks like another year of icing is over.


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

The bay is open, unless you want to try Steelies on the streams I would wait. With the colder temps maybe next weekend will be good????


----------

